# How I appreciate my girlie



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

All the beautiful, heartfelt messages and poems I read here make me want to go and lift my sleeping daughter from her bed and cry over her, giving thanks to the Lord who blessed me with the loan of her. I regret the loss of my boy, but I will never, ever stop thanking him for making room for my Lucy.
Thank you all for sharing
thank you.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Lila,

I've felt the same way so many times. My kids must think I'm nuts because now that they're in their own beds. I tend to sneek in at times and just hold them and kiss them while they sleep sweetly.


----------



## LEmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I feel blessed, also. My boys are a treasure! My older son (at 2 3/4 yrs.) was my greatest comfort after Henry died. The birth of my youngest son filled me with joy and hope. Now, when I see them sleeping together (they are 6 and 2) I always think of their 'star brother' snuggling in too!


----------

